# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#66 - TEI Χαλκίδος, Ψαχνά

## antonisk7

Ας μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση εδώ:

Τοποθετήθηκε το στιγμα των ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδος με το μάτι , κατα 99% ειναι εκει:

μεγειές λοιπόν ! http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=66

μπορει κάποια στιγμη να πάω εκει με ένα φορητο GPS για επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## dti

Για επικοινωνήστε με τον cyberfreak που σπουδάζει εκεί και σίγουρα ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## CyberFreak

Και είμαι και στην εστία  :: 

Με βλέπω με links μες στην εξεταστική  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Και είμαι και στην εστία 
> Με βλέπω με links μες στην εξεταστική





> Εγω μένω στην εστία στο ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας λες να σε βλέπω, μένω στον τριτο. Θα ήταν καλη φαση να είχαμε δίκτυο στην εστία!






> .... σε συνενόηση με τους άλλους του δικτύου ΕWN να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή προς τα ΤΕΙ ή προσέγγιση κάποιων, μήπως και επιτραπεί η δημιουργία κόμβου στην ταράτσα τους (σημειωτέον τα ΤΕΙ βλέπουν προς Πολιτικά Ευβοίας , οπότε ενδεχομένως να βοηθήσουν την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου προς τα εκεί.).

----------


## CyberFreak

Πότε θα γίνει το meeting ?

----------


## socrates

> Πότε θα γίνει το meeting ?


Ψήθηκες εεεε;  ::  
Είναι στο πρόγραμμα... λογικά μετά την εξεταστική!

----------


## dti

Τον σιγόψηνα παρα πολύ καιρό πριν... όταν ακόμη δεν είχαμε ξεκινήσει καν να στήνουμε στον Ν. Ευβοϊκό!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό το είχα ποστάρει στο forum του ΤΕΙ

http://students.teihal.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=131

Αντε !!!

Go Wireless  :: )

----------


## antonisk7

Αν θες cyberfreak να σε βάλω διαχειριστη στο wind για τον κόμβο των ΤΕΙ.

Καλή φάση που έχετε φορουμ για τα ΤΕΙ ενδεχομένως να συγκεντρωθεί το ενδιαφέρον για το ασυρματο

----------


## CyberFreak

ΟΚ  :: 

Μολίς ανέβω στο ΤΕΙ κανονιζούμε καφεδάκι.

----------


## antonisk7

> ΟΚ 
> 
> Μολίς ανέβω στο ΤΕΙ κανονιζούμε καφεδάκι.


πρέπει να κάνεις όμως register sto http://ewn.awmn.net

----------


## kakis

Cyberfreak στείλε πμ με αριθμό τηλεφώνου και δωματίου για να κανονίσουμε  ::  
ΑΑ! Πότε ξεκινάμε;;;;;  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Δευτέρα 4/9 οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι.

Κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε εκει..

Έχεις πμ !

----------


## kakis

Οι μηχανολόγοι;

----------


## CyberFreak

Τα ίδια:

http://www.teihal.gr/mec/downloads/prog ... r_a_v1.pdf

----------


## antonisk7

o cyberfreak εγινε διαχειριστής του κόμβου στο wind!

----------


## CyberFreak

Σε ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## kakis

Λοιπόν το θέμα είναι να γίνει κάτι στην πράξη. Αν είσαι Ψαχνά από εβδομάδα ,Antonisk7, πές μου να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση με τον Cyberfreak να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει.  :: 
 ::  Έχεις πμ

----------


## antonisk7

χμ δυστυχώς δε θα είμαι , άλλωστε ο κόμβος δεν είναι έτοιμος, λιγο υπομονή και θα ποστάρω

----------


## CyberFreak

Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο scan από το δωμάτιο μου και δεν έπιασα τπτ... 

Kakis ετοιμάσου και για μια επίσκεψη από εσένα  ::

----------


## tzortzisd

Παιδιά, πάντως αν βολευει οπτικά, σήμερα μόλις μου είπε ενας φίλος ότι ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ. Είναι στην περιοχή της έξω Παναγίτσας 1ο σημείο και ένα αλλο Χαλκιδα.
Δεν ξ'ερω πως είναι το δίκτυο πλέον, γιατι προσπαθω τώρα να μπω στο wind ευβοιας αλλά δεν παιζει για κάποιο λόγο..
Αν είναι και βολεύει το λινκ απο Χαλκιδα και προς τα βόρεια...

----------


## socrates

Δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο το http//ewn.awmn.net και παίζει κανονικά

----------


## antonisk7

> Παιδιά, πάντως αν βολευει οπτικά, σήμερα μόλις μου είπε ενας φίλος ότι ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ. Είναι στην περιοχή της έξω Παναγίτσας 1ο σημείο και ένα αλλο Χαλκιδα.


 Μπορέι να συνδεθεί με Χαλκίδα ή με κάποιον από Δροσιά,

με ΤΕΙ αποκλείεται λόγω ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή (τα ΤΕΙ εχουν λόφο πίσω τους που του κόβει τη θέα προς Αρτάκη , Χαλκίδα και γενικά προς νότο)

----------

